# 80 x 40 x 50



## ziperzip (25 Dec 2008)

Here is my  tank


----------



## Themuleous (25 Dec 2008)

Really nice 

Sam

BTW - did you add those watermarks to each photo individually?


----------



## louis_last (25 Dec 2008)

what is the stem at back left of the tank?


----------



## Nick16 (25 Dec 2008)

looks like a type of cambomba to me.


----------



## ziperzip (25 Dec 2008)

louis_last said:
			
		

> what is the stem at back left of the tank?



it is cabomba


----------



## Nick16 (26 Dec 2008)

i think you need something in the very back left, somethink like alternanthera reineckii lilacina. 
a plant that is more pink than green. or put the cabomba on the far left and the pink plant just inside it.


----------



## peaches (29 Dec 2008)

Love that pearling.  What do you use for CO2.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (29 Dec 2008)

Nice tank.

I would say that you need to define your fore, mid and background more. Also, your foreground seems to be too vast.


----------



## StevenA (4 Jan 2009)

Beautiful setup, how long has it been running?


----------



## ziperzip (8 Jan 2009)

peaches said:
			
		

> Love that pearling.  What do you use for CO2.



DIY Co2 and glass diffusor with buble counter


----------



## ziperzip (8 Jan 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> Beautiful setup, how long has it been running?



almost 3.5 months!


----------



## ziperzip (27 Apr 2009)

Hi guys.. There is some new photo's for u


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Apr 2009)

Lovely pics ziperzip, and a great carpet you've got there too   

Tony


----------

